# WTB Colson Stamped Racks



## Boris (Jan 18, 2013)

*WTB Colson Stamped Rack*

I need a stamped rack to fit my loop frame. The sizes on the shoulders are slightly different as shown in first photo. The left rack in first photo fits the loopframe.


----------



## vincev (Jan 21, 2013)

I thought I helped you with your problem the last time you posted this stupid request.


----------



## Boris (Jan 21, 2013)

If the words "help" and "harass" are interchangeable, why then yes, you did indeed "help" me the last time, Vince.


----------



## vincev (Jan 21, 2013)

Thats what buddies are for.Glad to have helped you.


----------



## Boris (Feb 2, 2013)

Still Need!


----------



## vincev (Feb 2, 2013)

Nothing to do with this thread.Tonight I was on Facebook with my friends and someone started making comments and he was using Daves"Boris" picture.My first thought was "Damn now he's here too".I read his comments and they were not idiotic enough to be Dave Marko's.WHEW! What a good feeling.


----------



## vincev (Feb 2, 2013)

Nothing to do with this thread.Tonight I was on Facebook with my friends and someone started making comments and he was using Daves"Boris" picture.My first thought was "Damn now he's here too".I read his comments and they were not idiotic enough to be Dave Marko's.WHEW! What a good feeling.


----------



## Boris (Feb 2, 2013)

Listen Vince, I know that you'd like to take Groundhogs Day literally (as in the movie), but really, how many times do we have to read your same post?


----------



## Boris (Feb 2, 2013)

Listen Vince, I know that you'd like to take Groundhogs Day literally (as in the movie), but really, how many times do we have to read your same post?


----------



## vincev (Feb 3, 2013)

sorry Dave.going for 2000 posts


----------



## Boris (Feb 3, 2013)

vincev said:


> sorry Dave.going for 2000 posts




Give the man some room. Sorry GENE, I guess I was wrong. Some people really are in it for the sheer volume.


----------



## vincev (Feb 3, 2013)

sorry Dave.going for 2000 posts


----------



## vincev (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry Gene ,going for 2000 posts!


----------



## Boris (Feb 3, 2013)

vincev said:


> sorry Dave.going for 2000 posts




I wish you luck in your great endeavor.


----------



## Boris (Feb 25, 2013)

If it's OK to bump this post again, Well then, by all means, that's what I'd like to do.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats Vince, even though you did it the easy way...


----------



## vincev (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Bri,I am shameless.


----------



## Boris (Jun 26, 2013)

Bump, bump, bump, bump. I need this rack.


----------



## vincev (Jun 26, 2013)

vincev said:


> I thought I helped you with your problem the last time you posted this stupid request.




I thought I helped you with your problem the last time you posted this stupid request.


----------



## vincev (Jun 26, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Listen Vince, I know that you'd like to take Groundhogs Day literally (as in the movie), but really, how many times do we have to read your same post?




Nothing to do with this thread.Tonight I was on Facebook with my friends and someone started making comments and he was using Daves"Boris" picture.My first thought was "Damn now he's here too".I read his comments and they were not idiotic enough to be Dave Marko's.WHEW! What a good feeling.


----------



## Boris (Jun 26, 2013)

vincev said:


> I thought I helped you with your problem the last time you posted this stupid request.




If the words "help" and "harass" are interchangeable, why then yes, you did indeed "help" me the last time, Vince.


----------



## vincev (Jun 26, 2013)

vincev said:


> sorry Dave.going for 2000 posts




lets change that to 2496!


----------



## Boris (Jun 26, 2013)

Why I remember a time when you were shootin' for 2000. Those were sure the days, weren't they, pal?


----------



## vincev (Jun 26, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Why I remember a time when you were shootin' for 2000. Those were sure the days, weren't they, pal?




yup,those were the good old days when we had a lot to say on the CABE.


----------



## vincev (Jun 26, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Why I remember a time when you were shootin' for 2000. Those were sure the days, weren't they, pal?





We were young whipper snappers back then


----------



## Boris (Jun 26, 2013)

vincev said:


> yup,those were the good old days when we had a lot to say on the CABE.




Yes indeedy, we sure did alright, we sure did.


----------

